# How to use, reputation



## SteviedTT

What's that all about?


----------



## TT51

I would guess you can give someone a point for say when you buy something on here and you don't have any problems... or when someone has helped you with vagcom etc

Just guessing though so may be completely wrong :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Yes... it's like when you were 5 years old and got a gold star :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2

Popularity contest? :wink:


----------



## TT_Tesh

If the forum is introducing that then its getting shitter then I thought.

The for sale area is rubbish as it is as people always post with no prices.

Oooh if i get 5 reputation points does that mean that I can have a gold badge?

Pretty please!! :roll:


----------



## markypoo

Ahhhh so if reputation points can and has been added does this mean everything else has been fixed like picture re-sizing :roll:


----------



## tgorman

so how do you give some one a point ?


----------



## TT_Tesh

Ah its appeared in your Avatar.

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## mrgoodcat

Some of my work colleagues might be interested in joining the forum now and beable to kiss arse and aquire brownie points from the comfort of thier own homes.Excellent.


----------



## bigbison

whats this all about :? is it like getting gold stars at mc donalds :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh

bigbison said:


> whats this all about :? is it like getting gold stars at mc donalds :lol:


Yup.

You got it in one.

Here's a gold star for you. :lol:


----------



## bigbison

dont think jbs will get any on here :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT

It looks like nobody on here has a reputation. That'll look good for newbies :?


----------



## Charlie

I think it is quite common on other forums and is a way of thanking people for advice, service etc.

I have just noticed I have 5 of these bad boys - check me out 

It's no big deal really and will probably be adopted gradually as time goes on 

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

Charlie said:


> I think it is quite common on other forums and is a way of thanking people for advice, service etc.
> 
> I have just noticed I have 5 of these bad boys - check me out
> 
> It's no big deal really and will probably be adopted gradually as time goes on
> 
> Charlie


Charlie you got them for voting on the Audi Driver Awards :lol:
Dont think us mere mortals are able to hand them out


----------



## crapgolf

Can you take them away?


----------



## SteviedTT

How many has T3RBO got then?


----------



## Charlie

markypoo said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is quite common on other forums and is a way of thanking people for advice, service etc.
> 
> I have just noticed I have 5 of these bad boys - check me out
> 
> It's no big deal really and will probably be adopted gradually as time goes on
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie you got them for voting on the Audi Driver Awards :lol:
> Dont think us mere mortals are able to hand them out
Click to expand...

Oh right I thought I got one for that 

Charlie


----------



## markypoo

I think 1 equals 5 unless you were a very very good boy :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh

Yeah but everyone knows that if Charlie has them then no one else has a chance.

I wonder if you can buy them??? :roll:

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## markypoo

Everyone is voting now to get points :lol: hope points mean prizes


----------



## Charlie

markypoo said:


> I think 1 equals 5 unless you were a very very good boy :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



TT_Tesh said:


> Yeah but everyone knows that if Charlie has them then no one else has a chance.
> 
> I wonder if you can buy them??? :roll:
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


Why's that then ? 

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh

Charlie said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think 1 equals 5 unless you were a very very good boy :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> TT_Tesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but everyone knows that if Charlie has them then no one else has a chance.
> 
> I wonder if you can buy them??? :roll:
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why's that then ?
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Cos your too bloody good!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT

I've got a reputation now


----------



## Survey S2000

bigbison said:


> dont think jbs will get any on here :lol:


Why whats JBS done wrong..... was going to use them


----------



## London

You're all assuming Reputation means _good _reputation! :wink:

Can I convert my Blue Peter badge and Cycling Proficiency certificate into Forum Reputation Points?

Ldn


----------



## Hark

Survey S2000 said:


> bigbison said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont think jbs will get any on here :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Why whats JBS done wrong..... was going to use them
Click to expand...

Have fun.


----------



## Survey S2000

Thanks.... i guess you had a bad experience or are you refer to someone else's wows.


----------



## Spandex

London said:


> You're all assuming Reputation means _good _reputation! :wink:


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I've got a reputation on here, but i don't seem to have any points...


----------



## bigbison

Survey S2000 said:


> bigbison said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont think jbs will get any on here :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Why whats JBS done wrong..... was going to use them
Click to expand...

 read up [smiley=book2.gif] , o u cant its all vanished ,i wouldnt use them, but you use who you want m8 .


----------



## Guest

It's a bit late in the day to be introducing something like that is it not?

I mean, there are folks on here who have sold loads of stuff and/or helped out plenty of people but we're all starting off with a clean sheet. How old is the forum exactly? 10 years?

Like whatever. :roll:

Doug


----------



## Mondo

WTF? Did I get points for calling Charlie. 'Chuckles'? Maybe Charlene got a point for every time (s)he called me Rayette. :?

If I get 20 points can I swap them for a Forge F/B short shifter?


----------



## Mondo

Eh? My profile says 5 points, but the post evidently begs to differ. Face? Bovvered?


----------



## T3RBO

Your profile says you have the power but apparently no point :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

How do we use the reputation point?

Thanks


----------



## phodge

I reckon all reps should get 100 points automatically!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

T3RBO said:


> Your profile says you have the power but apparently no point :lol:


They must have been getting input from the wife...  :wink:


----------



## Smeds

Sounds like the name of a film... Reputation Point, starring Keanu Reaves and Patrick Swayze.


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> I reckon all reps should get 100 points automatically!! :wink: :lol:


...and ex-reps :wink:


----------



## SAJ77

Doug Short said:


> It's a bit late in the day to be introducing something like that is it not?
> 
> I mean, there are folks on here who have sold loads of stuff and/or helped out plenty of people but we're all starting off with a clean sheet. How old is the forum exactly? 10 years?
> 
> Like whatever. :roll:
> 
> Doug


I agree :?

Saj


----------



## Wallsendmag

Might be better posting in the site news section tbh


----------



## T3RBO

phodge said:


> I reckon all reps should get 100 points automatically deducted!!


Totally agree :lol:



SAJ77 said:


> Doug Short said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit late in the day to be introducing something like that is it not?
> 
> I mean, there are folks on here who have sold loads of stuff and/or helped out plenty of people but we're all starting off with a clean sheet. How old is the forum exactly? 10 years?
Click to expand...

Times are changing and we need to get down with the kids, innit


----------



## A3DFU

you get a mark against your name every time you swear :roll:


----------



## wallstreet

A3DFU said:


> you get a mark against your name every time you swear :roll:


Lol oh bloody hell!


----------



## stevebeechTA

As with anything new, I can see that the fear of the unknown has really got to peeps on this one and that its potentially putting long term members at a level playing field with new members so there perceived status has been affected fueIed by the fact that there has not been an explanation as to what the reputation points are all about causing upset., well if there is I haven't seen it, not that i have looked that hard come to think about it. so i could be talking bo...ks. :lol:

Any way, from what I understand its like the point system on DW, where if someone helps some one for example- provides links to give answers (T3RBO) or spends time helping out other members sort out an issue with there car (bigbison), peeps can say thanks and a point or will be given. It is in a way what peeps have asked for in the past, so it can be used as a guide in conjunction with the post count, when buying/swapping stuff.

That's my take on it, If I am wrong, I apologize.

steve


----------



## Mark Davies

Reputation points have been used on a number of forums I've been involved with, and without exception they have caused nothing but trouble. I'm rather dismayed to see them here.


----------



## Mondo

Mark Davies said:


> Reputation points have been used on a number of forums I've been involved with, and without exception they have caused nothing but trouble. I'm rather dismayed to see them here.


Ah, you're just saying that 'cause you've no points! :lol: Says the man with no points... :roll:


----------



## shell

Someone needs to explain this properly me thinks 

I hope it is somthing to do with the for sale section, selling etc.................... as i am now warey of buying anything due to bad experience from a user on here 

I do hope it doesnt casue trouble tho


----------



## Dash

:lol: The person with the most gets crowned chief loser? [smiley=crowngrin.gif]

I'm trying to work out how to get negative points.

Some people will love doing anything to get the most points, like some people love trying to get the most posts. I'm sure most of us won't be in the slightest bit interested.


----------



## drjam

I'm still none the wiser.
How are they awarded?
e.g. if I want to thank someone for helping out or advice or whatever, is there somewhere I can click to recommend they get a point?
Or do a group of shadowy forum administrators meet in a dark cave every full moon to discuss the worthy?


----------



## Dash

Who cares? Either way there will be a method of fiddling the system.


----------



## A3DFU

wallstreet said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> you get a mark against your name every time you swear :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol oh bloody hell!
Click to expand...

See; I told you!! You now have 5 reputation points :roll:


----------



## Survey S2000

Surely the mods should enlighten us...


----------



## wallstreet

A3DFU said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> you get a mark against your name every time you swear :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol oh bloody hell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See; I told you!! You now have 5 reputation points :roll:
Click to expand...

Thanks Dani, that made my day... very funny!   :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

wallstreet said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol oh bloody hell!
> 
> 
> 
> See; I told you!! You now have 5 reputation points :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dani, that made my day... very funny!   :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## triplefan

What???? 5 points just for typing bloody, gosh :roll: what are the others worth?


----------



## sixdoublesix

triplefan said:


> What???? 5 points just for typing bloody, gosh :roll: what are the others worth?


knows what the others are worth, only one way to find out!


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

I wonder, how many points would Vlastan get :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

triplefan said:


> What???? 5 points just for typing bloody, gosh :roll: what are the others worth?


 :? So why havent you got any points and what about swearing in the flame room


----------



## beeyondGTR

Is ZERO bad or GREAT ????????

L8R....... 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I think you get points every time you swear


----------



## T3RBO

It's something new so everyone starts at 0, and we know as much about it as you :wink:


----------



## beeyondGTR

T3RBO said:


> It's something new so everyone starts at 0, and we know as much about it as you :wink:


alright you got 5 so :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

I'm o depressed.... just give me 1 point ..... and I will be better I have not put one dog, cat, bird nothing in the TT pic posts since the voting that deserves 1 point..................... 8)


----------



## Rustytt

Exactly who doles out these meaningless gongs and howdya earn 'em? :roll:


----------



## HighTT

Rustytt said:


> ......... these meaningless gongs and howdya earn 'em? :roll:


. [smiley=end.gif] I see that John-H has '0' Reputation points :!: :roll: :? :roll: :? :roll: :? :roll: :?


----------



## triplefan

Certainly not related to posts as Andy has none :lol:


----------



## davida-p

Do *** and bleep bleeps count...? and do points make prizes? If so, my ***** button is going to be well worn out


----------



## A3DFU

wallstreet said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol oh bloody hell!
> 
> 
> 
> See; I told you!! You now have 5 reputation points :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dani, that made my day... very funny!   :lol:
Click to expand...

Help! I've been infected! I now got 5 points


----------



## wallstreet

A3DFU said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol oh bloody hell!
> 
> 
> 
> See; I told you!! You now have 5 reputation points :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dani, that made my day... very funny!   :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help! I've been infected! I now got 5 points
Click to expand...

Don't look at me I am in Land of cheese n chocolates! Swiss diplomacy!


----------



## Mark Davies

The purpose of the system is to give users some idea of whose advice can be trusted - basically the theory is those with the highest reputation are presumed to be the most reliable. The way it works is people can award either positive (green) reputation or negative (red) reputation for any particular post. I expect the reason the method isn't currently obvious is that there is a period in which new users can't participate until they have made a certain number of posts and as the system is newly installed all our post counts are effectively at zero at the point of installation so the majority of us are still subject to that. Eventually on each post you should see green and red blobs next to the poster's reputation score that you can click on.

It all sounds great in theory, but in practice there are always those who engage in blob wars, treating it like a game to see who can top the reputation table. Seemingly harmless, but sadly it always turns into an obsession with all kinds of underhand goings-on and inevitably people start rubbing-up thick whenever they get red-blobbed and don't think it's fair. The arguments and vendettas that ensue tend to be endless and frankly quite viscious. I've seen very good forums all but destroyed by it.

Nice idea in theory but in practice, when subjected to human nature, far more trouble than it's worth. I'd really like to see it turned off.


----------



## Hoggy

[quote="Mark Davies" Nice idea in theory but in practice, when subjected to human nature, far more trouble than it's worth. I'd really like to see it turned off.[/quote]

+1. turn it off.
Hoggy.


----------



## brittan

Hoggy said:


> [quote="Mark Davies" Nice idea in theory but in practice, when subjected to human nature, far more trouble than it's worth. I'd really like to see it turned off.


+1. turn it off.
Hoggy. [/quote]

+ another 1. Inane drivel. Turn it off together with the garage ratings.


----------



## les

I thought points made .................prizes :roll: IMO crazy idea and open to abuse.... come to think of it why didn't I think of that :wink: After all I have a reputation to live down to. How about minus points now that I could easily live with. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TT_Tesh

Sad as no one takes notice...

Shame given the quality of some of the people and their knowledge on here.

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Nilesong

I've just noticed that Wak is on 0 points.  :?


----------



## T3RBO

T3RBO said:


> It's something new so everyone starts at 0, and we know as much about it as you :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Any hope of finding out these new forum feature or do we all jump ship and find somewhere else to hang out.?


----------



## A3DFU

wallstreet said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help! I've been infected! I now got 5 points
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look at me I am in Land of cheese n chocolates! Swiss diplomacy!
Click to expand...

Yes, you diplomat. You just eat cheese and chocolate while I suffer my points


----------



## triplefan

The box below my reputation point is a link for me, which when opened says NO_AUTH, not surprising as I have no points (Oh the shame)

What have you guys got that actually have points?


----------



## Nem

triplefan said:


> The box below my reputation point is a link for me, which when opened says NO_AUTH, not surprising as I have no points (Oh the shame)
> 
> What have you guys got that actually have points?


Try it now, should bring up the comments as to why points have been added.

Jae currently has it set up that only Admin or Moderators can give out points. Not sure if this is intentional or not so I'll need to check with him, but it was also set so that users could not even look to see the comments about their points - which I've now changed.


----------



## A3DFU

triplefan said:


> What have you guys got that actually have points?


I got 5 points for voting on ADI


----------



## Ikon66

It would be nice if admin could tell members and mods WTF is going on with these new things it's really starting to p me off :x


----------



## Nem

What's really winding me up is everyone asking "admin" to sort it out.

It's not admin, it's not me or Kev.

It's Jae's forum which he has access to, nobody else, so speak to him.


----------



## T3RBO

Nem said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The box below my reputation point is a link for me, which when opened says NO_AUTH, not surprising as I have no points (Oh the shame)
> 
> What have you guys got that actually have points?
> 
> 
> 
> Try it now, should bring up the comments as to why points have been added
Click to expand...

Kind of guess the reason for my points but thanks for sorting that... give yourself a rep point on me :wink:


----------



## Guest

So, yes. Guys like Wak, for example, who have helped countless people over the space of many years start with nothing. WTF? He must have answered everything worth answering already and thus why would he bother in future? Same goes for a lot of experienced users. It's a nonsense.

Are we all going to have to start responding positively to the four questions a day on remaps to gain reputation points? Count me out. :x

Equally, an otherwise mild-mannered, helpful individual has an off day and mildly flames a few folk who very probably deserve it and they torch you in return with red antimatter reputation points? No. That is wrong.

Doug


----------



## triplefan

T3RBO said:


> ind of guess the reason for my points but thanks for sorting that... give yourself a rep point on me


Well there goes impartiality out the door, vote for the TTOC and I'll reward you with rep points [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

Didn't realise there was a negative reputation point system running along side!

Looks like I had best keep my witty remarks and one liner sarcasm in check from now on :lol:

(this post was not intended to in anyway offend anyone, if I have I am very very sorry)


----------



## uzzieman

Mark Davies said:


> It all sounds great in theory, but in practice there are always those who engage in blob wars, treating it like a game to see who can top the reputation table. Seemingly harmless, but sadly it always turns into an obsession with all kinds of underhand goings-on and inevitably people start rubbing-up thick whenever they get red-blobbed and don't think it's fair. The arguments and vendettas that ensue tend to be endless and frankly quite viscious. I've seen very good forums all but destroyed by it.
> 
> Nice idea in theory but in practice, when subjected to human nature, far more trouble than it's worth. I'd really like to see it turned off.


Was going to post something very similar but I think you hit the nail right on the head there. I have seen it at two other forums over my time and they both went down hill.

That said I think post count is also something in a similar category. I've seen forums where people would post endlessley to raise their post count and once that feature removed a lot of rubbish stopped being posted, but then I think a lot of people lost the incentive to participate and that died very quickly. I find it quite funny how something so small can mean so much to some!

Anyways, in true selfish style, doesn't really bother me so ... [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Guest

T3RBO said:


> Didn't realise there was a negative reputation point system running along side!


Maybe there isn't. It's probably just me failing to get my facts straight before I go into print as usual!



T3RBO said:


> looks like I had best keep my witty remarks and one liner sarcasm in check from now on


FFS, don't do that. If the banter and sarcasm stops, I'll never come back to the forum!

Doug


----------



## T3RBO

I'm guessing the thanks (rep) was purely for voting as surely admin can't see what I wrote.


----------



## markypoo

FFS its only brownie points who the hell cares :roll:


----------



## les

markypoo said:


> FFS its only brownie points who the hell cares :roll:


So whats so wrong with the Brownie? I had some very enjoyable times there along with gathering lots of their points. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

Yes Les I totally agree now rep me, rep me, rep me :lol:

(this is what I've seen on other forums)


----------



## DAZTTC

May be a good way to destroy the forum and say well it wasn't me it was YOU. :? ????

DAZ


----------



## A3DFU

Nem said:


> It's Jae's forum which he has access to, nobody else, so speak to him.


+1


----------



## A3DFU

triplefan said:


> Well there goes impartiality out the door, vote for the TTOC and I'll reward you with rep points [smiley=furious3.gif]


I think you'll find you are wrong there! No one but the guys and gals at Audi Driver will know how anyone votes!

It is not who you vote for that gets you points but *the fact that you vote* in the first place!


----------



## beeyondGTR

Whoaaaaaa horseyyyyy I just asked and now have been answered Thanks for answering my question and in a prompt manner.

I thought I should have been banned for that Superman Bay you guys-n-gals are very understanding of us folks over the pond.

who loves ya babe........ L8R....... 8)


----------



## les

T3RBO said:


> Yes Les I totally agree now rep me, rep me, rep me :lol:
> 
> (this is what I've seen on other forums)


OO errr! Not sure just how you do the rep thing (though I am one apparently) is it something like the rap thing ? BTW I was a senior in the Brussel sprouts you know. :wink: Dibbed my dib many a time. [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## DDcrash

Maybe if you ignore it, it will go away :wink:


----------



## markypoo

So you get points if you SAY you've voted? Its just taking everyones word for it, but then everyone on here is honest, right?
:lol:


----------



## Nilesong

Ssssshhhh!

I think they've gone.


----------



## Jae

Ive disabled them for the meantime, need to investigate them to see if they're worth adding. By the look of this thread, Id say no 

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Charlie

Jae said:


> Ive disabled them for the meantime, need to investigate them to see if they're worth adding. By the look of this thread, Id say no
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jae


I think that's a good idea buddy, there have been loads of posts on the subject and I haven't seen a single positive comment yet 

Charlie


----------



## Hoggy

Jae said:


> By the look of this thread, Id say no


+1
Hoggy.


----------



## beeyondGTR

I like it but I don't count


----------



## Dotti

How do you vote or give the points? p.s. read first 2 pages and couldn't be bothered to read the remainder if it has been covered!


----------



## Ikon66

Dotti said:


> How do you vote or give the points? p.s. read first 2 pages and couldn't be bothered to read the remainder if it has been covered!


It's been disabled at present until it's looked into fully

Paul


----------

